# I'm high...



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

DP, Cannabis, DMT, Pineal Gland, Light sensitivty, "dream-like". These things all connect. When I got high and "panicked"... Everything was illuminated and I surrendered to the tree next to me.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

but this has nothing to do with spirituality....?


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

kate_edwin said:


> but this has nothing to do with spirituality....?


Explain, please.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

Mushishi said:


> Explain, please.


The burden of explanation is on you, Mushishi. How is this related to Spirituality?


----------

